# Can someone please ID this bike for me!



## broflex (Apr 19, 2011)

This is the one that got away and I've been searching for one like it since. Can someone please identify the model of this gorgeous bike and tell me what its worth from a BUYERS standpoint? Thanks!


----------



## johnlh (Sep 12, 2008)

I just started this thread hoping to find out more about a Bianchi that I just purchased. 
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=3375435#poststop
The lug work on my head tube is flat in the front, rather than pointed, but the cranks are the same.


----------



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

What's the tube set?


----------



## graymoment (Jul 1, 2011)

I am also trying to identify a vintage Bianchi that I just picked up. It would seem there would be (or at least "should" be) an online database to identify various bikes based on unique identifiers, or at least a way to browse every model of every year of every manufacturer. Like a wiki of some sort. Does anyone know of such a site?


----------



## graymoment (Jul 1, 2011)

I would start my own thread regarding my bike, but I'm a newbie and do not have such privileges as of yet.


----------



## retrowagen (Jun 15, 2011)

broflex said:


> This is the one that got away and I've been searching for one like it since. Can someone please identify the model of this gorgeous bike and tell me what its worth from a BUYERS standpoint? Thanks!


That looks like a mid-1980's model (c. 1985/6 by the componentry), made in Japan. Not a bad bike, _per se_, but not higher end or even mid-end. My wife used to have a "Sport SX" model of the same vintage, with slightly better componentry. Sorry, but I can't remember what tubeset it had.


----------



## SilverStar (Jan 21, 2008)

retrowagen said:


> That looks like a mid-1980's model (c. 1985/6 by the componentry), made in Japan. Not a bad bike, _per se_, but not higher end or even mid-end. My wife used to have a "Sport SX" model of the same vintage, with slightly better componentry. Sorry, but I can't remember what tubeset it had.


Perhaps even a bit earlier (82-85)...it has the Piaggio decals on it, and I don't remember when Bianchi/Piaggio parted ways. Retrowagen has a good point about the components, however...esp. that crankset which is a Sugino if I recall.

It's a pretty bike, but nothing particularly special.


----------

